# Frozen Embryo Treatment - Advice Needed



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi,

Myself and my DH's first attempt of ICSI failed in March 05 and we have a follow up appointment later this month.  We have three frozen embryos.

Can anyone please help us as to the procedure.

Do I have all the injections I had in our first attempt ?

Do I have to attend daily for blood tests and regularly for scans ?

Does it take as long as the first time, apart from the 2WW for which I had a 19 day wait, or is it relatively easier/quicker ?

After our appointment will I then have to wait for my next period and then ring them to be given an appointment date for treatment, if we can be treated that month ?

I am really confused and am still very emotional over the whole thing and can't see me being in any fit state to ask many questions at our appointment.

Does anyone have any idea as to how much it costs to have an IVF Cycle on a provate basis, does the price vary in different areas ?  (If so I'm in Manchester if anybody can give us any idea). 

I'm sorry for rambling on and hope that I've posted this on the right board.

Any help/advice would be very much appreciated.

Elenni


----------



## butterbeans (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Elenni

Sorry to hear about your BFN, its a rough and difficult time after going through the emotional rollercoaster ride of ICSI, do give yourself and your DH some time to pick yourselves up again, and look after yourself. It is very wearing on us both physically and emotionally and you will need to be feeling ok to start again before going for a FET. But a FET is less intrusive with respect to the treatment. I am currently on my 2ww after ET a week last tuesday. 
The procedure is different to an ICSI as there is no stimulation of the ovaries to produce follicles. I had a medicated FET, but it is possible to have a natural FET too. I downregulated with nasal spray for 4 weeks (though it was supposed to be only 2), had a baseline scan for them to check the womb lining (as in ICSI) then took hormone tablets for 2 weeks, another scan and a few days after that ET, with pessaries (ah the delight!!!!!) afterwards. I found the whole process so much less stressful and invasive. I feel a little less exhausted by this 2ww than my previous one - though what exactly this is due to - who knows ? No doubt by next tuesday I will not be saying the same thing !
It may well depend on your clinic how soon they would recommend an FET, but we had a failed ICSI in Dec and started this treatment cycle in Feb.
The cost for us has been about £1450, though from reading other peoples posts I think our clinic is more expensive than others.

Hope that this helps a bit and good luck with your FET  

love butterbeans xx


----------



## CTJ (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Elenni

Like you we have just had our first failed icsi last friday and it is so devastating and hard to stay positive.

We have 6 frozen embryo's and are waiting to here for a follow up appointment so we can discuss the next step as we are keen to get moving.

We are at Manchester Fertility Services and it looks like they offer a natural frozen cycle and the cost of this is around £600 but I guess we will have to wait for the follow up to see what the consultant suggests.

Good luck


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Butterbean & Sacha,

Thanks for your replies or advice this has answered my queries.

I wish you both well on this journey.

Good luck on your 2ww Butterbean.


Elenni


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Elenni,

Thanks for asking those exact questions as they are the question swimming round my head at the moment.

Found out on monday during the 2ww that our IVF/ICSI had failed and have today made an appt with the clinic for a follow up on 7th june, to discuss an FET.  We are off on holiday from next week until the beginning of june to help us get over things, so the date fits in ideally.

Thanks for the replies ladies, this site is definitely a good source of info.

Good luck everyone

Alba 
-x-


----------

